# just took nremt test



## EMTRylee (Jul 13, 2010)

So I just took my nremt test and I don't feel like I did that great although I have been studying 24/7 lol..The test stopped exactly at 70 test questions and from what I have been reading on the forums that's a good sign but we will see. All I have to say is there was a lot of infant and cardiac questions on mine..


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 13, 2010)

EMTRylee said:


> So I just took my nremt test and I don't feel like I did that great although I have been studying 24/7 lol..The test stopped exactly at 70 test questions and from what I have been reading on the forums that's a good sign but we will see. All I have to say is there was a lot of infant and cardiac questions on mine..



Not many feel good about it when they are done. But, if it stopped at 70 I would be willing to bet you breakfast that you passed. I will even be the first to congratulate you!


----------



## EMTRylee (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel a bit better..thanks lol


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine stopped at 70 and i passed...im sure you did great..good luck


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't mean to scare you, but don't let the numbers fool you.

Let us know the result.


----------



## EMTRylee (Jul 14, 2010)

Passed!!!!!!!!!! I felt like I failed haha


----------

